# It's been over a year.



## Sukey (Feb 29, 2008)

And I still miss Sukey; to the point I cry over little things like seeing kittens in a petstore. I just miss him so much. I'd had him since I was three, his death was so sudden and unforeseen. I get so mad people abandon their cats, it seems all I want is to have mine back. Is grief like this normal? Just thinking about him, like now, is making me cry.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It sounds like you had a strong bond with Sukey. What a gift each cat is, in our lives journey. You will see him again. Im sure he knew your deep love for him. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 29, 2008)

The funny thing is Sukey was one of those big, tough males who will purr when you pet them...and suddenly realize they dropped the tough-guy act for a few minutes and then he'd attack your hand. He was a pretty standoffish kinda guy. Picture attacking ankles from under chairs, then that same cat coming crawling up on your chest purring when you have warm milk. :lol: Ahh that cat...


----------



## salsachick (Aug 4, 2009)

He sounds like a great cat! Every single one of them is so unique they really do leave little paw prints on our hearts.

I think it's okay to still be sad. Babette is still the wall paper on my telephone. I can't bring myself to change it.


----------

